# Granddaughters Jewelry Boxes



## GARRYSWF (Jun 25, 2014)

I built three of these about a year ago for the granddaughters. I used the plans from the New Yankee Workshop.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

NICE!!!! What Kind of wood?


----------



## Tclem (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm sure they were very happy


----------



## GARRYSWF (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, the wood was cherry with cherry minwax stain, also lacquer sanding sealer and three coats of satin lacquer. Yes the granddaughters did like them.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 25, 2014)

Cool design! Is that a secret compartment? I bet the girls love them...


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Very, very nice.


----------



## GARRYSWF (Jun 26, 2014)

Barry, yes that is a secret compartment, the plans i used were pretty straight forward. You do have to kindof bounce around a little on these particular plans to figure out some of the measurements. Thanks for looking fellas. I do have three or four sets of these plans that i had expanded because i am old and half blind and couldn't read the original set even with glasses, if anyone is interested in building one of the jewelry boxes i would gladly send them a spare set of my plans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

